# If you can't find work in Spain, try New Zealand!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> Recent figures from the Canterbury Employment Skills Board estimate that the Christchurch rebuild will require an additional 36,000 workers by the time of peak reconstruction.
> ‘In coming years, the region will face significant employee shortages as construction continues. The portal is designed to address these challenges by connecting skilled workers with job opportunities. We want to help employers find the workers they need in this tough time,’ said Matthew Love-Smith, regional business manager of Manpower Professional, New Zealand.


http://www.expatforum.com/new-zealand/website-launched-for-people-seeking-work-to-rebuild-christchurch.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm afraid of earth quakes...can I work from home?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You can come to Spain if you want, and we're very interested in any money you might want to invest here, but if you're _*really*_ looking for work, a better standard of living and opportunities for your children, you might be better off trying Germany. 
This headline says it all

*Two-speed Europe: German unemployment rate drops to record low as Spain's hits 15-year high*

German unemployment rate drops to record low as Spain's hits 15-year high | This is Money

OR

Zug in Switzerland, the place with less unemployment in Europe!!

From the article...
_Se trata de una pequeña ciudad de Suiza con más puestos de trabajo que habitantes y donde los impuestos están entre los más bajos del continente europeo._

It's a small city in Switzerland that has more jobs than people and where taxes are among the lowest in the European continent.

Article in Spanish here.
Zug, la ciudad con menos paro de Europa: ¿cómo lo hacen? - Fin - Economía para todos - ES
There's even an expat forum in English based in Zug!

With Spain's rate of unemployment at over 20%, and the economic problems that we're facing now, I know where *I'd* be thinking of going if I was dissatisfied with the UK, or US or any other country for that matter.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

"Zug in Switzerland, the place with less unemployment in Europe!!"

Swiss hubby says zzzzzzzzzZug is a dodgy tax haven where next to nothing is produced. (Sorry if this is offensive to anyone in Zug actually working for a crust!) Those advertised positions might well be based elsewhere.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

geez said:


> "Zug in Switzerland, the place with less unemployment in Europe!!"
> 
> Swiss hubby says zzzzzzzzzZug is a dodgy tax haven where next to nothing is produced. (Sorry if this is offensive to anyone in Zug actually working for a crust!) Those advertised positions might well be based elsewhere.


Switzerland isn't in the EU. Can EU nationals move there under the same terms as other EU countries?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

geez said:


> "Zug in Switzerland, the place with less unemployment in Europe!!"
> 
> Swiss hubby says zzzzzzzzzZug is a dodgy tax haven where next to nothing is produced. (Sorry if this is offensive to anyone in Zug actually working for a crust!) Those advertised positions might well be based elsewhere.


But with 31,800 jobs on offer and only 27,000 inhabitants, there's got to be smth decent going somewhere, don't you think?

Quote from article.


> Capital del cantón germanohablante del este del país, Zug es la sede de casi 13.000 compañías, muchas de ellas multinacionales, que ofertan 31.800 puestos de trabajo a sus poco más de 27.000 habitantes, según los datos que ofrece la web oficial de la ciudad.


Where or how they got their figures is another matter, but to me it sounds a lot more promising than the Canary Islands or Spanish Costas right now


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Switzerland isn't in the EU. Can EU nationals move there under the same terms as other EU countries?


There's got to be a way because...

Approx 30% of residents are foreigners 

_La ausencia de desempleo ha hecho que Zug se convierta en una suerte de tierra prometida para el resto los trabajadores, no solo europeos, sino de todo el mundo. De hecho, aproximadamente el 30% de los residentes de la localidad son extranjeros de hasta 128 países distintos._
_Vista de la ciudad vieja_


_
_


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/new-zealand/website-launched-for-people-seeking-work-to-rebuild-christchurch.html


The clue there though is in the first words of the article - _Skilled expat workers_.
These are not jobs for people who 'can try their hand at anything'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Switzerland isn't in the EU. Can EU nationals move there under the same terms as other EU countries?


It's in the European Economic Area along with Norway, isn't it.....I'm not sure what the group of affiliated states is called.
I know that highly qualified and highly paid finance and IT professionals take up jobs in Switzerland without any problem so I presume that applies to we lesser mortals?
Although as Orson Welles memorably said:' Hundreds of years without conflict and what has Switzerland produced: the cuckoo clock'.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

geez said:


> "Zug in Switzerland, the place with less unemployment in Europe!!"
> 
> Swiss hubby says zzzzzzzzzZug is a dodgy tax haven where next to nothing is produced. (Sorry if this is offensive to anyone in Zug actually working for a crust!) Those advertised positions might well be based elsewhere.


But ...that's not entirely accurate description, is it..
Canton Zug has a low tax regime, true -like Monaco, Lichtenstein, Andorra - and Zug city is a highly active industrial, commercial and financial hub, benefiting from its proximity to Zurich.
It certainly helps produce wealth through its many and varied activities.
What it's like as a place to live I know not but my dil used to visit frequently on business. I seem to remember she rather liked it.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> But ...that's not entirely accurate description, is it..
> Canton Zug has a low tax regime, true -like Monaco, Lichtenstein, Andorra - and Zug city is a highly active industrial, commercial and financial hub, benefiting from its proximity to Zurich.
> It certainly helps produce wealth through its many and varied activities.
> What it's like as a place to live I know not but my dil used to visit frequently on business. I seem to remember she rather liked it.


My OH lacking accuracy? Surely not. He also claims that Zug is very good at attracting letterbox companies but now has its hands out to the federal gov as has not enough tax base to pay its basic services. Or so he says.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It's in the European Economic Area along with Norway, isn't it.....I'm not sure what the group of affiliated states is called.
> I know that highly qualified and highly paid finance and IT professionals take up jobs in Switzerland without any problem so I presume that applies to we lesser mortals?
> Although as Orson Welles memorably said:' Hundreds of years without conflict and what has Switzerland produced: the cuckoo clock'.



OH claims cuckoo clock an Austrian invention. Or Bavarian. He's accuracy seems on the wane as the day progresses...

Very little effective difference between EU and CH these days. We have right of residency in EU as a result of his Swiss nationality. Should work the other way around too. It's the very antithesis of Spain, though. Good if you're talking jobs; not so good if you're talking food, fun and frivolity.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

geez said:


> OH claims cuckoo clock an Austrian invention. Or Bavarian. He's accuracy seems on the wane as the day progresses...
> 
> Very little effective difference between EU and CH these days. We have right of residency in EU as a result of his Swiss nationality. Should work the other way around too. It's the very antithesis of Spain, though. _Good if you're talking jobs; not so good if you're talking food, fun and frivolity._


... or flamenco, football, ferias and fiestas!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

*


geez said:



OH claims cuckoo clock an Austrian invention. Or Bavarian. He's accuracy seems on the wane as the day progresses...

Click to expand...

*


geez said:


> Mine too...or so OH claims...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

geez said:


> OH claims cuckoo clock an Austrian invention. Or Bavarian. He's accuracy seems on the wane as the day progresses...


Hey, don't forget you're here due to his Swiss nationality
Give the guy a break!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey, don't forget you're here due to his Swiss nationality
> Give the guy a break!



The Swiss are by global standards, like the Canadians, an extremely inoffensive nation. What's not to like?
They don't get involved in wars, do get involved in humanitarian efforts and on the whole their citizens enjoy prosperity and even more importantly stability.
They make a lot of money for themselves and help other people to make money.
I've only visited once, haven't felt the urge to go back but I could say that about many other countries I've visited.
They produce good cheese too...


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> The Swiss are by global standards, like the Canadians, an extremely inoffensive nation. What's not to like?
> They don't get involved in wars, do get involved in humanitarian efforts and on the whole their citizens enjoy prosperity and even more importantly stability.
> They make a lot of money for themselves and help other people to make money.
> I've only visited once, haven't felt the urge to go back but I could say that about many other countries I've visited.
> They produce good cheese too...


I love my Swiss mates and family, and pretty much agree with everything you've added. Especially the cheesy comment. mmmm gruyere... Most of the Swiss I come across are much more progressive and open-minded than the stereotype allows. They are, I would add, refreshingly unnationalistic and international in their views. And, shock-horror, they laugh a hell of a lot. Often about themselves (a trait increasingly rare in the land of my birth). They are also great travellers:They've got to go somewhere to have fun, no?


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> *
> 
> 
> geez said:
> ...


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey, don't forget you're here due to his Swiss nationality
> Give the guy a break!


Love the man, love his little "red tile" (that's the local name for the notoriously indestructable, unbending Swiss passport).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I told you you should go to New Zealand if you want a job!
Migrants with skills thriving in New Zealand, research shows


----------

